# cyno-frikn-bacteria



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok This was my second bout with this crap. I have yet to dose chemicals to rid of it. The first time I ended up tearing my tank down and started over. Totaly pain in the ass. This time I changed my lighting. I run my lights 10 hrs a day. Well I reduced it to 8 and three days later its nearly all gone but the plants are doing fine. Sooo those of you that get this stuff try lowerign the amount of light first. Its the easiest thing to try before going over board. I think if I add more plants I could up the lighting again but I havnt seen anything bad happening to my plants with 8 hours of light. Figure Id toss this out there cause for those that have delt with it know how much of a pain it is.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

8-9 hours of light is fine... I've lowered my lighting schedule down from 10 to 8.5 about a year ago with no adverse effects. Good post!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I am down to 8 hours of light now, but have had people recommend 6 hours especially if you have low light plants. I started at 10 hours but was getting staghorn algae growth. I think less light has cured the problem.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The spectrum of your lighting can have SERIOUS effects on algae growth in your tank as well... even more than your lighting time.

Even older bulbs, that start to "burn out" can emit a slightly different spectrum than they are supposed to, and cause problems in your tank.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Duh I didnt even think of that skunk good thinking. My bulbs are 4 years old Im getting new ones tonight. I always had my lights on 10hrs a day. I do run my lights at 8hrs now and have yet to see anything bad come from it. My 75 gallon is looking sweet need to post some pics. Anyone thats delt with this stuff knows how much of a pain it is to get rid of. As I said my second time dealing with it and after the first day of running the lights at 8hrs the stuff receeded a lot.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

This stuff is absolutely horrible to deal with. I have had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with it 3 or 4 times now. I too reduced my light time but I will also let you know what I did in addition to just decreasing the lights. I tried everything except for dosing chemicals as well. After about 10 water changes I shut my lights off. All day ad all night. I would turn them on for about an hour to an hour and a half- generally while I would eat diner; then out they go. I did this for about 8 or so days. In the middle of this I did a water change bc as this crap dies off it starts to decompose in the tank. Since it was dead and/or dying it vaccumed right up. When its all set and done you should be all cleared up. Then after that just keep up on the water changes and keep the water circulation up and everything should be good to go.


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

erythromycin an atibiotic... do it youll be happy... there is no quick cure b/c it is bacteria and can live for a long time with out light.. i had a friend try and kill this for months with light changes and i laughed and kept telling him just to hit it with antibiotics. Then it took less than a week. If you do it buy a big cc turkey syringe mix it and spot shot it with the filters off for an hour or so. Do this daily for a week or so.


----------

